# Would electric vehicles and solar powered transport be perfect for Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While many countries around the world have attempted to bind electric vehicles and solar power together the vast majority of countries do not have the necessary weather conditions. However, is this something which might prove beneficial for Australia? Could we be on the verge of a major new industry?


----------



## voyager12 (May 26, 2013)

Yes, I do think that Australia has the extraordinary opportunity to start working on "making a difference" in the car industry by deliberately opting for solar power. Never let a good crisis (Ford just decided to pull the plug) go to waste! 

However, don't make the mistake of coming up with something foreign brands are already offering. If Australia is able to come up with a vehicle that will really stand out from the 'automotive crowd' then people in other countries may want to have one as well. That means exports!


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with your points regarding the Australian automobile industry and the fact there is potential to create a groundbreaking sector for the future. Electric vehicles are becoming more popular around the world and while they still have some way to go to perfect the technology, progress is being made.


----------

